# Hip Dysplasia



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know our breed is not particularly susceptible to HD,but it does exist within the breed. Thought this article might be interesting to you:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120326112842.htm


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Karen. Yes; interesting. I AM glad HD isn't widespread in Havanese!

Thu, 29 Mar 2012 15:44:14 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Me, too. But at least they're not as big as a German Shep. Much easier to carry.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a relief. I have a friend whose St. Bernard has HD. The dog is now on therapy with the possibility of having an operation.


----------

